# A question about application for retakers



## neworleans (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

If you have taken the test and failed it, what process you go through again to get approved to take the test again?

Will you have to fill out the application form again?

Thanks in advance for the replies..


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 16, 2010)

neworleans said:


> Hello everyone,
> If you have taken the test and failed it, what process you go through again to get approved to take the test again?
> 
> Will you have to fill out the application form again?
> ...


Depends on the state...for the most part, if you fail you'll get the paperwork you need to apply to take it again with your results. It's much less painful than the initial application although you will have to pay for it again.


----------

